
The plug-in Prius delivers 42 percent of an electric-car revolution - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_juice/2016/04/the_plug_in_prius_delivers_42_percent_of_an_electric_car_revolution_i_did.html
======
jkot
> _The plug-in Prius can go about 13 miles on battery power alone._

Old soviet Wartburg 353 could go over 1 mile on battery. One would put first
gear, start engine without spark and car would jump forward.

I wonder what it would take to adapt regular car as a hybrid. Not for
practical use, but to get those green priviliges.

------
Theodores
If you are driving 13 miles a day on electric then you might as well be
cycling those 13 miles. So long as you are not physically disabled it does not
take that long to get enough health together to cycle ten miles or so each
way. Within this range it is hard to find a quicker door to door solution to
one's transport needs, rarely does public transport beat a bicycle over a ten
mile range in a built up area. By the time you walk to the train/bus and wait
to get onboard, you are half way there already going the two wheeled way.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Electric cycles also make this easier for those with health issues, hills,
slighlty further distances.

But for many people, they need a jack of all trades that can carry passengers,
cargo, protect from the elements etc.

I would recommend cycling if and when you can, it's good for your body and
mind as well as the planet.

~~~
viperscape
Check out the Elf, organic transportation. It desperately needs suspension,
and less rattling, and a battery upgrade option. Other than that, it's pretty
good at combining cycling/emotor with protection from elements and visibility
on the road.

[http://organictransit.com/](http://organictransit.com/)

~~~
mavhc
More expensive than a second hand car though

------
ZeroGravitas
Why does the Prius have slow acceleration? Is it a mechanical issue or is it
limited to make the battery last longer?

~~~
dmm
The acceleration is no worse than other small cars.

